

New Tonido iPhone app offers Over The Air (OTA) file transfers and much more... - bmw335
http://tonido.posterous.com/new-tonido-iphone-app-offers-over-the-air-ota#

======
villagegal
Works great. Easy way to access and download files to iPhone. Doesn't play mp4
though

